
Madonna: Instagram designed to make people feel bad - hhs
https://www.theguardian.com/music/2019/jun/15/madonna-becomes-latest-artist-to-call-out-instagram
======
justaaron
indeed. we all live on yachts drinking champagne in bikinis while floating in
the top-deck swimming pool on one of those flamingo floaty toys.

everyone is rich and it's like the entire 20th century of human liberation
didn't happen. does sugar daddy approve of my makeup?

